# Corian and aluminum rollerball from scratch



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 19, 2009)

I built this today for my wife. It took me 7 hours but I think it will pay big dividends. (at least a few batches of home baked cookies)  It is built from scratch, solid aluminum and corian. This is a thread less design, I pressed a delrin bushing into the cap. I got the idea from my wife's lipstick :O
>>>JK


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 19, 2009)

Shoot a mile. That looks great. Good job. Send blueprints of how you did it. 

heh, heh...  Good job anyway.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 19, 2009)

Neat looking pen Jim, How will the refill be replaced? I like the window cuts.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 19, 2009)

Ken, Glad you like it. The pen body is one piece of aluminum, I milled a slot all the way through the aluminum and pressed a solid piece of corian into pen before turning it on the lathe, the roller ball loads from the bottom of the pen. If you look close there is a line for a threaded cap at the rear.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nicely done! color me green with envy for having access to a milling machine and metal lathe. Great idea for the cap.


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 20, 2009)

That's another winner for sure, great work!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Cool


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 20, 2009)

Great job on that one too.  Very sleek looking.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW, that is really cool work!


----------



## gwilki (Apr 22, 2009)

Great lines!


----------



## alphageek (Apr 22, 2009)

Woah.. That is WAY too cool of a pen for a guy with only 64 posts --- You're holding back on us! 

VERY nice custom job.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 22, 2009)

I just a NewBee


----------



## elody21 (May 22, 2009)

I love the pen! It would be really wild if you used the graphic blue from corian. If you need a piece let me know and I can send some. Alice


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 22, 2009)

elody21 said:


> I love the pen! It would be really wild if you used the graphic blue from corian. If you need a piece let me know and I can send some. Alice


 

Alice, glad you like it, blue might be nice. I really like working with corian and metal because the sanding and polishing of the two materials is basically identical


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 22, 2009)

nicccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## johncrane (May 22, 2009)

That's another ripper Jim!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 22, 2009)

johncrane said:


> That's another ripper Jim!


 John, Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## Bugware (May 29, 2009)

Very nice job. A proper pen made from scratch. Something to work towards.


Neil


----------



## cnirenberg (May 29, 2009)

Sweeeeet.  I hope those cookies taste good.  That is a nice looking pen.


----------

